
Introducing CV2Vec: A Neural Model for Candidate Similarity - drewvolpe
https://medium.com/talla-inc/introducing-cv2vec-a-neural-model-for-candidate-similarity-e215b1b12472#.ksb1fwtuw
======
r00fus
I was very interested until the mentioned parsing resumés. The resume
(declarative) is user-input and should not be trusted. The key is collection
of objective analysis from an trusted interviewer (something like RBS [1]).

This neural model applied to analysis, trained, using perhaps, the inputs on
previously hired candidates based on their current performance, would be
outstanding and very interesting.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Competency-
based_recruitment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Competency-based_recruitment)

